# The Driverless Vehicle Industry is in Danger of becoming Worse than Theranos



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

At first I thought they meant Thanos but nup they went the other way.

https://medium.com/@imispgh/the-dri...-of-becoming-worse-than-theranos-a76704637b69
"Fake it till you make it approach"


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> At first I thought they meant Thanos but nup they went the other way.
> 
> https://medium.com/@imispgh/the-dri...-of-becoming-worse-than-theranos-a76704637b69
> "Fake it till you make it approach"


_I will build a vast national SDC fleet, and make Uber and Lyft pay for it._


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Hah! That article pretty much nails it.

Like Theranos driverless cars are massively hyped with little to show for it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> At first I thought they meant Thanos but nup they went the other way.
> 
> https://medium.com/@imispgh/the-dri...-of-becoming-worse-than-theranos-a76704637b69
> "Fake it till you make it approach"


And these two points!!

*Significant level of arrogance and ignorance

· Received massive amounts of funding with little objective proof of viability*


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> And these two points!!
> 
> *Significant level of arrogance and ignorance
> 
> · Received massive amounts of funding with little objective proof of viability*


Arrogance and ignorance? Who does that sounds like? Anyone we know?


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Arrogance and ignorance? Who does that sounds like? Anyone we know?


I used to think bitcoin was the most hyped thing I've ever seen but I'm starting to think all the SDC hype is actually worse than bitcoin.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Silicon Valley is pretty much geeks with huge cash inventory, and not so great looks having grex with attractive females.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I used to think bitcoin was the most hyped thing I've ever seen but I'm starting to think all the SDC hype is actually worse than bitcoin.


At least bitcoin made money for some people


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Ricardo Resolute said:


>


This data is ALL self reported with no way to verify its accuracy.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Flier5425 said:


> This data is ALL self reported with no way to verify its accuracy.


The Tomato reported it all!!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> The Tomato reported it all!!!


The vaunted Tomato has a minimum of 1000% accuracy!!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ricardo Resolute said:


>


just because companies say they are working on SDC's doesn't mean SDC's actually work

you still have yet to provide evidence SDC's work except for small 3 minute promotional videos edited with only 1 minute of actual SDC driving


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> just because companies say they are working on SDC's doesn't mean SDC's actually work
> 
> you still have yet to provide evidence SDC's work except for small 3 minute promotional videos edited with only 1 minute of actual SDC driving


an SDC lover will say you are just ignoring progress just like all the people who ignored cars did.

Then they will call you a dumb Uber driver

Then they will throw in a stupid GIF

In fact CUE that actual literal reply in 3... 2.... 1....


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

I’ve yet to hear actual improvements about SDC other than dumb articles like “old folks will lead the way into SDC.”
I want to hear “Waymo has done “such&such” ... SDC is finally becoming a thing !”


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> I've yet to hear actual improvements about SDC other than dumb articles like "old folks will lead the way into SDC."
> I want to hear "Waymo has done "such&such" ... SDC is finally becoming a thing !"


You can't report what hasn't actually happened!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> At least bitcoin made money for some people


3301 made money on Bitcoin.

" EVERYWHERE "

Now
" GET OFF MY LAWN "!



iheartuber said:


> You can't report what hasn't actually happened!


Who says ?

" REMEMBER THE FUTURE".

" Nothing New is Under the Sun".- Ecclesiastes 1:9


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> At least bitcoin made money for some people


True story!! While SDCs have only caused huge losses so far.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> just because companies say they are working on SDC's doesn't mean SDC's actually work


That's true!
Same as I've been working on getting rich for years, with nothing to show for it.
SDC's are no different.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> That's true!
> Same as I've been working on getting rich for years, with nothing to show for it.
> SDC's are no different.


I have more faith in you than SDCs


----------

